# Sodium Chloride and Ammonia?!



## Paul Wagner (Oct 14, 2009)

I accidentally mixed a soap with sodium chloride with it and ammonia together am I going to wake up in the morning?


----------



## Kian (Oct 14, 2009)

Salt? I wouldn't worry about salt and ammonia.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 14, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I accidentally mixed a soap with sodium chloride with it and ammonia together am I going to wake up in the morning?



NO. PANIC.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2009)

Haha, and I saw this right as I was writing my lab report for "analysis of ammonium and other cations in urine."

How coincidental.


----------



## Kian (Oct 15, 2009)

So, did you wake up?


----------



## Logan (Oct 15, 2009)

*Checks Yahoo news* OH MY GOD! If you checked Yahoo news, slap yourself for being so gullible. lol.


----------



## Carson (Oct 15, 2009)

Sulfur and Ammonia... much better mix


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

If you google, "sodium chloride and ammonia," this thread is the 11th result.


----------



## Kian (Oct 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> If you google, "sodium chloride and ammonia," this thread is the 11th result.



That's because nobody is afraid of salt.


----------



## brunson (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the ionic bond of NaCl is too strong for ammonia to release the chlorine gas. Sodium hypochlorate (NaClO), i.e. bleach will react with ammonia to release chloramines, which are extremely toxic.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 15, 2009)

Well he hasn't responded, I don't think he woke up.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 15, 2009)

Yay for Chlorine gas!

*cough*


----------



## Toad (Oct 15, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Yay for Chlorine gas!
> 
> *cough*



Yay for Helium gas!

</high-pitched-voice>


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> I think the ionic bond of NaCl is too strong for ammonia to release the chlorine gas. Sodium hypochlorate (NaClO), i.e. bleach will react with ammonia to release chloramines, which are extremely toxic.



i gotta try that!


----------



## brunson (Oct 16, 2009)

Do it outside.

Edit: Better yet... Don't try this at home!


----------

